# 2010 babies now with pics



## circle*s*acres (Dec 19, 2009)

I have some cute pics that I would like to share. I just don't know how to load them here. Can anyone help me?

Thanks,
Liza


Thanks! I think I did it. lol

Enjoy


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: 2010 babies*

You can find instructions on posting pictures in the FAQ section. faq.php#f33 Send me a PM if you have any trouble.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Very cute! These are our little guys...
[attachment=0:ycogl70g]P1010418.jpg[/attachment:ycogl70g][attachment=1:ycogl70g]P1010425.jpg[/attachment:ycogl70g]
[attachment=2:ycogl70g]P1010445.jpg[/attachment:ycogl70g][attachment=3:ycogl70g]P1010447.jpg[/attachment:ycogl70g]
[attachment=4:ycogl70g]P1010461.jpg[/attachment:ycogl70g]
The new loves of my life


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

So cute!! I love kids! I can't wait until I can get a few more. When we are all settled in our new home maybe it's time for a doe? 

I want your rock pile!


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm deleting this thread from my view-------------- you have me thinking about new kids-------- no no no


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Those are the cutest baby goats ever. Is the one with the floppy ears part Boer?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Shame on you two! Now we all have kid envy...


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, he's Boer/Nubian. One look at those ears and a little head cocked to the side and I was a goner. They are so cute, it's all I can do not to run out and get more....


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope I get to meet them someday at a rendy or something. I have a boer who is a great packer.


----------



## circle*s*acres (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing you baby goat pics! We enjoyed them. 

As I getting blamed for causing difficulties. lol I might as well do it up right. lol


----------



## circle*s*acres (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok! Ok! I'll stop now. We had seven Nigerian Dwarfs born this year. We are having sooo much fun. Problem is we are only keeping one. The top pic is of the one my daughter chose to keep this year. She is spoiling it good. It was "helping" her studying when I took the pic.

These little kids are so active several have already "found" the highest spot in the pen. Now I have to find good homes for the other six. I've been putting it off. lol I'm enjoying just watching them. At devotions the other day we all answered the question, "What do you think makes God laugh?" My husbands answer was maybe little goats that go boing, boing as move about. lol

I know not many people use Dwarfs for packing, but we are having fun using them.

Liza


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

OK THAT is the cutest baby goat ever! That one your daughter picked. Totally rediculously cute.


----------

